# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Manual Cure

## aghozlan

plz see my attache file to can help me

----------


## Rene-gad

Pls. make 3 logs in accordance with our rules: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184
AVPtool which you used is more as 1 month old!!!

----------


## aghozlan

plz i attache file of system analysis plz give me advice about your help

thank you

----------


## Rene-gad

Switch off/Disable:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore


- Execute following script  in Manual Cure


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 StopService('asc3360pr');
 StopService('catchme');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\linesr.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\DOCUME~1\aghuzlan\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntbackup.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\DOCUME~1\aghuzlan\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\linesr.sys');
 DeleteService('catchme');
 DeleteService('asc3360pr');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
 BC_DeleteSvc('catchme');
 BC_DeleteSvc('asc3360pr');
BC_Activate;
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot execute following script in Manual Cure


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

- Clean Temp-Maps, Cache of Browsers, Recycler.  Use Windows service tool cleanmgr  or CCleaner or ClearProg
- Close all the programs and start only Internet Explorer!!!
- Repeat a log file.
- Switch Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall, on.
- Go On-Line
- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.
- Attach a log to your new post..

----------


## aghozlan

thanks

----------


## Rene-gad

> thanks


*- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip over the link Upload quarantined files 
- Attach a log to your new post..*  - DO IT, PLS.

----------


## aghozlan

plz give me advice

----------


## Rene-gad

If you make all the things further _not-accordant_ with the rules, your topic will be closed, I'm sorry.
READ AND FOLLOW STEP-BY-STEP!!!

----------

